# Was this vandalism?



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

So, I washed my wife's M3 this weekend (July 2018 build) and was surprised to find a rather nasty ding on the hood. Actually, a ding surrounded by four other paint nicks (two above, and two to the right). Main ding is 5 mm long and about .5 mm deep. I know it wasn't there the weekend before when I washed it for a trip to L.A. So I ran back through the saved incidents footage and found one rather suspect clip. This is from the Pacific Palms Resort (city of industry) about 1:30 am. We were parked in the first free spot that wasn't a charge point charger (didn't want to block them while waiting for the Tesla dest charger to free up).

Watch the left hand of the driver (holding his cellphone) as he rounds the right corner of the car. Is it me? Or does he actually seem to contact the hood of the car? It is right in the area where the ding is. Curious to hear what ya'll think. We'll probably just make a comp claim and get the hood repainted. It's showing bare metal right now.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Just looks like the actions of hiking up his pants then re-tucking his shirt...but it is suspiciously close.

It really looks how they are all vectored in the same direction as being chunked from forward velocity, like a bird or clumped stone strike. 

Sorry to hear/see your misfortune!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

That guy absolutely did not cause that damage. That is a significant impact that would take a pretty extreme and obvious effort. I agree with Frully, the most likely cause is an impact while driving.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

The second guy looks to be the culprit as he walks buy your hood arm extended then puts something in his pocket. But the marks on your hood don't really match what you would expect from the motion of his arm.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I would have the agree with the others here. Damage like that would require a significant amount of force. Likely something while driving. I say nay to vandalism.


----------

